# NRWS



## Swampbuggy (1 Mar 2018)

March 2016, the Minister of Procurement, Judy Foote, issued a contract for the delivery of 58 NRWS from Raytheon to be delivered starting 2017. Since that contract was issued, I have heard nothing further. Is this still in the works or was that NANUK NRWS that was trialled on GOOSE BAY supposed to have taken its place? Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## STONEY (4 Mar 2018)

I believe they are 7.62 or 50 cal. NRWS to replace the manual ones now onboard the Halifax class plus on the new aor's and a couple for training. They will be installed as the ships enter their next work period . They aren't intended for the Kingston class.

Cheers.


----------



## Swampbuggy (5 Mar 2018)

Yes, the ones most recently contracted are for the HALIFAX and PRO classes. It was those ones I was wondering about. I just heard that they’re currently being fitted to FREDERICTON during her DWP and as such will be the first fielded for the Raytheon units with the RCN. I do wonder why the NANUK RWS that had been installed on GOOSE BAY was unshipped, though. It really seemed like a natural fit for the MCDV and was an easy procurement, given it was repurposing surplus Army equipment.


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Mar 2018)

Here it is:


----------



## Swampbuggy (5 Mar 2018)

Nice!!! 😁


----------

